# One and done.



## ronlane (Nov 17, 2019)

Well the home town team got back to the play-offs and got to host a game. But unfortunately, that is all and just like that their football season comes to an end.

Not sure if I'll shoot anymore football this season, have to see about the weather and a couple of other things.

1)



2)


3)


4)


5)


6)


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 18, 2019)

Good action shooting.......


----------



## ronlane (Nov 18, 2019)

Thanks @Jeff15.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 18, 2019)

Nicely done, sir.  As expected.


----------



## Original katomi (Nov 18, 2019)

Nice set


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 18, 2019)

Well done as always! How many images do you think you come home to sort through from each game?


----------



## ronlane (Nov 18, 2019)

tirediron said:


> Nicely done, sir.  As expected.



Thank you John.



Original katomi said:


> Nice set



Thank you @Katomi.



JustJazzie said:


> Well done as always! How many images do you think you come home to sort through from each game?



Thanks Jazzie. I usually come home with anywhere from about 800 - 1200 images from both cameras during the night. From this game, after a quick run through and deleteing some in PhotoMechanic, I have 882 to make a second run and select what I want to process.


----------



## JustJazzie (Nov 18, 2019)

@ronlane Wow! That is a LOT of images to sort through. Thanks for answering my question.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 18, 2019)

JustJazzie said:


> @ronlane Wow! That is a LOT of images to sort through. Thanks for answering my question.



No problem. I've been told that I don't shoot as much as most sports photographers do for a game. (I've heard around 1600 images a game.) It's all about the workflow. I use Photo Mechanic to quickly go through them to decide what to edit and then that narrows it down a lot. I may have 5 images in a sequence for a play and only process 1 maybe 2 most of the time. Then you have the out of focus, or a ref gets in the way or it's just not a good photo.

Honestly, it is easier to edit than event photography. Because I find that I second guess event photography and want to keep all the shots that are in focus because someone MIGHT want it.


----------



## ac12 (Nov 19, 2019)

JustJazzie said:


> @ronlane Wow! That is a LOT of images to sort through. Thanks for answering my question.



A funny reason for using a slower camera.  
When I shoot with my mirrorless at 18fps, I shoot at least 2x and up to 5x what I normally shoot with my 6fps dSLR.
As Ron said, when you shoot a sequence, all you want is one or two of the shots, not all 36 (in a 2 second burst).
Depending on the sport, I will slow down the frame rate on my mirrorless, so that I don't have to sift through so many pictures.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 20, 2019)

ac12 said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > @ronlane Wow! That is a LOT of images to sort through. Thanks for answering my question.
> ...



I know your emoji is laughing but for me the fps isn't about how many can I take. It's about the time between images. at 6 fps, 10 fps and 12 fps of the cameras that I have shot, I still shoot about the same number of burst shots on a play. There are exceptions, like a long run where the guy hurdles a defender, there I shot like 14-16 frames. 

As you said, it is about that 1 or 2 or maybe 3 images. The less time between frames to me helps if your timing is just off on the peak action.


----------



## ac12 (Nov 20, 2019)

ronlane said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > JustJazzie said:
> ...



TOTALLY AGREE
At 18fps I was frequently getting the shots that I use to INfrequently get; the tennis shot with the ball on or very close to the racket.

I would love to do that in the gym for the volleyball spiker, but I NEED a fast lens.
f/2.8 at ISO 6400 just does not cut it, too much high ISO noise (on the Olympus).


----------

